# S&W M&P 40 issue



## Ron264 (Jun 18, 2018)

Lately I've been having a problem with my full size M&P 40. After I have emptied a magazine, slid stays open, I slap in another magazine, slide returns to the battery position. At this point when attempting to fire off the next round I can't pull the trigger and the slide is locked forward leaving a live round in the chamber. After forcefully clearing the chamber and ejecting the live round I've noticed that the primer had been struck on the ejected round. This has happened to me twice in the last 75-80 rounds. The gun has had well over 1000 rounds through it's always cleaned and oiled so that's not and issue. If anyone has experienced the same problem or has any ideas what might be causing this issue I would really appreciate any advise that you could give me..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I certainly would not be shooting it anymore. Seriously, I would contact S&W CS, and have the gun fixed by them. JMHO.


----------



## DesertDrifter29 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds like something is wrong with the firing pin safety.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I completely agree with Berettatoter. For Heaven's sake, don't use it anymore. I'd get an RMA and shipping label from Smith and Wesson. Let them fix it. They have a lifetime service policy, but more importantly, need to know what happened. 

It doesn't matter and they should fix it, but I'm curious if you bought it new. Was it a police trade in model? 

Were you using hand loads? Maybe mic the overall length to see if the bullet is set too far out. 

Also, from your description, it sounds like the slide is auto-forwarding upon insertion of the magazine. Is that true or are you releasing the slide stop or sling-shotting the slide? That dimpled primer is a light primer strike, IMO. You did pull the trigger. Sounds like it was not quite in battery. Regardless, it's not a good or safe thing.


----------

